# Linux PPC sur HD firewire



## Georges Abitbol (1 Juin 2002)

Question que je me pose à moi même :

est-il actuellement possible d'installer Linux sur un disque dur externe firewire?
Et de booter dessus bien sûr?


----------



## KillerDeMouches (1 Juin 2002)

De mémoire, pour l'instant on doit pouvoir l'installer (les disque FW sont reconnus par les derniers distrib de linux), mais pas booter...


----------

